# Heuer Super Professional



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Andy100 asked me few motnhs back to post more about this TAG-Heuer watch, part of my 1000m collection. Here are a few photos and impressions. I have not taken any of the box it came in since it is falling apart. I did purchase leather kit folder that comes with the non-PVD Super Pro. If anyone is interested I'll make some photos of that, but really the watch is more interesting.










I really like the rough, almost cast look of the case. It really adds to the tool effect of this watch.










The dial is not finished to the high standards one would expect on a modern watch of this caliber, but again the minor flaws (exaggerated as always by the macro photos) just add to the tool-ness. I like the way the mercedes hour is filled in completely with lume. It's as if the maker deliberately decided to forgo extra decoration in order to slather on more lume


















The bezel alignment is a bit sloppy (+/- 30 sec), and I took these photos with it a bit off, but the bezel is easy to turn with a wet, gloved hand - perfect for a diver. The watch also has an understated and straightforward back, very handsome IMO. No sea monsters of fancy bits. Again, testament to the functionality of this watch.










And the case is quite handsome from the side too!



















Although tall, the watch is comfortable to wear with its rounded edges and curved lugs. The only wear problem is that the mass of the head is not adequately countered by the typically lightweight 70s/80s style diver bracelet. This makes for a problem with the PVD version: it's hard to find a heftier bracelet in PVD. The signed bracelet is susceptible to wearing off of the PVD (as are the corners of the watch head itself as seen above), so I'd love to find something else to put it on.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Fantastic watch Colin.

Love the way the crown is inset into the case.

The bezel is a brilliant looking design. The extra bits to grip, plus they sit high above the crystal to afford extra protection. It has a great 3D look about it, as we can see from your pic looking straight at the crown.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is nice Col, like you say, very tool like, Its good that they filled in the Merc hands









Just out of interest, what watch do you actually dive with most often? And what computer do you use?

(Its the 300M Seiko 'Tuna Can' and Suunto Stinger for me)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I use an Oceanic Data Trans plus - the thing is the size of a paperback! I bought a Citizen Aqualand NX but haven't used it yet. I'll use these two for a while, but once I've got 50 hours of BT in my rebreather rig, I'm going to look into a VR3 for the trimix/multi-gas capability. The Halcyon has a gas manifold that I can plug in any mix into - a fantastic capability for diving in the 150-300' range, which is largely unexplored in most locations.

I've got the most dives with the Citizen 1000m I bought from Roy a few years ago - it's still top five on my dive watch list. Next trip I'll bring the NOS PloProf, RLT11, DN and a couple others I can't wait to get 'working' photos of. One of my local dive buddies emailed me this week - he wants to make a Texas Flower Gardens trip ASAP. Hopefully I'll have some new U/W photos within a couple of months. I've also got word that I'm being posted near the ocean at the end of the summer! Tacoma, to be exact. It's not Hawai'i, but there is some great diving up there. Looks like I'll be buying a dry suit!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice watch Colin and excellent pictures. How do you get close-ups of that quality? They're amazing shots!

Andrew.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Andrew.

The Fuji S-9000 can go as close as 1.4cm on super-macro. By the time you add a UV filter and circular polarizer, you're almost shooting at the lens! Or you may choose to shoot in normal macro mode and use the 10X optical zoom - it's a versatile camera. Then with a 9 Mp image, cropping is always an option.

I'm actually thinking of getting a 10X magnifier for the camera - should be able to produce some great shots









Also trying to shoot outdoors more. The natural light makes all photos that much better.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

mmmmmm Yes









Always liked the Pvded super pro, never really liked the all satined version, the black version kinda look alot more tool like, navy seals etc etc.

Regs

Bry



Nalu said:


> Thanks Andrew.
> 
> The Fuji S-9000 can go as close as 1.4cm on super-macro. By the time you add a UV filter and circular polarizer, you're almost shooting at the lens! Or you may choose to shoot in normal macro mode and use the 10X optical zoom - it's a versatile camera. Then with a 9 Mp image, cropping is always an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Two lume shots to flesh out the post:










Here it is side by side with the SMP1000


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's a fantastic watch Colin, and I get a reference in your post!
















Great photo's too mate.

It's really different from the norm IMHO...makes it very appealing.

One day when I'm rich I'll maybe be able to hunt one down.

Cheers for humouring me,

Andy


----------

